
Serverless, Inc. expands free Framework to include monitoring and security - dschep
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/22/serverless-inc-expands-free-framework-to-include-monitoring-and-security/
======
ac360
A video overview of all new features can be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nf0ui3qP2E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nf0ui3qP2E)

